# ARES RTA & LIFT ADAPTER - SIR VAPE



## Sir Vape (14/12/17)

The Lift by Innokin is a innovative and new Siphon Tank Atomizer that allows users to utilize bottom feeding RDA/RDTA. The Lift is a 25mm adapter that lets users use their bottom feeding RDA/RDTA and compatible with 22mm to 25mm atomizers without a squonk device. On top of the Lift features an adjustable airflow control ring that can be adjusted to 2mm, 1.5mm, and 1mm. The Lift utilizes a one way seal to internalize pressure allowing the juice to travel up the center pin to the coils allowing the user's cotton to get saturated without dripping. The Innokin Lift is a game changer for those who owns RDA/RDTA bottom feeding atomizers without the need to buy a squonk device. 





Innokin with the collaboration of Phil Busardo and Dimitris Agrafiotis, features the Ares MTL RTA, a two post single terminal build deck, a smoked glass tank section, and a convenient push to open top fill design. The Ares RTA's ability to produce immense flavor and vapor production stems from its core, a rounded bell chamber for an easy fill, smooth flavor, and reduced air turbulence. The air port diffuser distributes the air evenly through the coils ensuring the air travels to the top of the bell through the reduced chimney design for the perfect flavor and throat hit. The Ares comes as a 4ml compact tank system which can be switched out for a smoked glass section. Juice enters the Ares through a push to open top fill for convenience and ease of use. The Ares utilizes either a wide bore drip tip or a narrowed bore drip tip. Beautifully constructed, precision machined, and packing in the most intuitive and effective airflow systems across any atomizer today, Innokin's Ares MTL RTA enters the market as a strong mouth-to-lung RTA that boasts great flavor and convenience.

BOTH ARE AVAILABLE HERE:
https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

